# A TEST FOR OLDER KIDS



## cobra428

This is a test for us 'old kids'! The answers are printed below, but don't cheat.

01. After the Lone Ranger saved the day and rode off into the sunset, the grateful citizens would ask, Who was that masked man? Invariably, someone would answer, I don't know, but he left this behind What did he leave behind?________________.

02. When the Beatles first came to the U.S. 
In early 1964, we all watched them on The _______________ Show.

03. 'Get your kicks, __________________.'

04. 'The story you are about to see is true. The names have been changed to ___________________.'

05. 'In the jungle, the mighty jungle, ________________.'

06. After the Twist, The Mashed Potato, and the Watusi, we 'danced' under a stick that was lowered as low as we could go in a dance called the '_____________.' 

07. Nestle's makes the very best . . . . _______________.'

08. Satchmo was America 's 'Ambassador of Goodwill.' Our parents shared this great jazz trumpet player with us. His name was _________________.

09. What takes a licking and keeps on ticking? _______________.

10. Red Skeleton's hobo character was named __________________ and Red always ended his television show by saying, 'Good Night, and '________ ________. '

11. Some Americans who protested the Vietnam 
War did so by burning their______________.

12. The cute little car with the engine in the back and the trunk in the front was called the VW. What other names did it go by? ____________ & _______________.

13. In 1971, singer Don MacLean sang a song about, 'the day the music died.' This was a tribute to ___________________.

14. We can remember the first satellite placed into orbit. The Russians did it. It was called ___________________.

15. One of the big fads of the late 50's and 60's was a large plastic ring that we twirled around our waist. It was called the __ ______________. 

ANSWERS :
01.The Lone Ranger left behind a silver bullet.
02.The Ed Sullivan Show
03.On Route 66
04.To protect the innocent.
05.The Lion Sleeps Tonight
06.The limbo
07. Chocolate
08. Louis Armstrong
09. The Timex watch
10. Freddy, The Freeloader and 'Good Night and God Bless.'
11. Draft cards (Bras were also burned. Not flags, as some have guessed)
12. Beetle or Bug
13. Buddy Holly
14. Sputnik
15. Hoola-hoop

Send this to your 'old' friends, (better known as Seniors.) It will drive them crazy! And keep them busy and let them forget their aches and pains for a few minutes.


----------



## Bernd

I got all but the first one.

And now my question. How old am I? (without looking at the member info :big: )

Bernd


----------



## GordTopps

I didn't get 9 & 10, but being a Brit I didn't see these programs/adverts.
So how old does that make me?
Gordy


----------



## cobra428

Let's see, I'm soon to be 57 so I'll say your pretty close to that too. +/- 5yrs

Tony


----------



## Bernd

You got it Tony. 59 

Bernd


----------



## SAM in LA

I missed the first part of #10 and new the song but not the answer to #13.  :'(

86.6% correct. Does that mean that I am only 86% of my calendar age? :big:

I actually drove a Chevy Truck towing my hotrod boat on the Levy's in the Sacramento area. ;D ;D

SAM


----------



## bearcar1

I did not know #13, however, I did then and still do, hate that stupid song so to me it is a washout question. The rest I knew quite readily so apparently that makes me extremely OLD th_bs

BC1
Jim


----------



## cobra428

Jim 

 Rof}

Tony


----------



## black85vette

Got all of them.  Could have used a Captain Kangaroo and Howdy Doody question also!  :big:

1. What was the name of the clown on Howdy Doody?  He only spoke 2 words in the entire run of the show. What were they?

2. Bob Keeshan, best known as Captain Kangaroo was on another show before that. What character did he play?


----------



## cobra428

BV,
Now your really showing your age. Howdy was just slightly before my time. I barely remember seeing the show just before it went off the air.

Tony


----------



## Foozer

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Got all of them.  Could have used a Captain Kangaroo and Howdy Doody question also!  :big:
> 
> 1. What was the name of the clown on Howdy Doody?  He only spoke 2 words in the entire run of the show. What were they?
> 
> 2. Bob Keeshan, best known as Captain Kangaroo was on another show before that. What character did he play?



Clarabell the Clown I think

He Spoke?

Robert

edit  ah he did, two words, yup


----------



## BigBore

Clarabell was the mute clown with the horn he honked. Bob Keeshan was Clarabell on _Howdy Doody_

Bob Keeshan was Clarabel, then Corny the Clown on _Time for Fun_ and the the Tinker on _Tinker's Workshop_, then _Captain Kangaroo_

I think?

Ed


----------



## dsquire

Hi Gang

Here are some more questions for the list.

We all watched Roy Rogers and Dale Evans.
What was Roy Rogers horses name_______________.
What did their side kick Pat Brady ride/drive ___________________.
What was its name?_________________


Gene Audry.
What was his horses name? __________________.
What did he go on to own in later life?__________________.

Answers later tonight.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## cobra428

Bigbore,
Then I'm guessing that's your grandchild in the avatar!

Tony


----------



## kcmillin

Ime 27 and I got all but three.

Lets see how old some of you are.

Anybody remember the Katzenjammer Kids?

Kel


----------



## BigBore

They are the longest running comic strip ever. Started before 1900. 

Ed


----------



## bearcar1

[quote

Here are some more questions for the list.

We all watched Roy Rogers and Dale Evans.
What was Roy Rogers horses name_______________.
What did their side kick Pat Brady ride/drive ___________________.
What was its name?_________________
[/quote]

#1 Trigger...... a Golden Palomino (Tonto's horse's name was Scout)\
#2 A Jeep
#3 Nelly Belle or was it Lulu Bell? 

As for Gene Autrey, now THAT was before my time. Now you all can do the math and guess my age.

BC1
Jim


----------



## cobra428

I just thought of one

Skyking's daughter's name__________?

Tony


----------



## bearcar1

Penny



BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak

10 out of 15 - that's what happens when your a culturally deprived antipodean, age..... well depends how old I feel on the day in question.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cobra428

You be right Jim!

Tony


----------



## Maryak

I always thought his name was Gene Autrey

And now what was Hopalong Cassidys christian name and before him who was the most famous cowboy, (IMHO).

Name The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.

Gee this could go on all day.


----------



## cobra428

Bob
Slim Pickens?

I know, it looks like I opened a can of worms :big:

Oh, just for the hell of it I looked up Sky King and it wasn't his daughter as I thought, it was his niece.

Tony


----------



## BigBore

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> [quote
> 
> Here are some more questions for the list.
> 
> We all watched Roy Rogers and Dale Evans.
> What was Roy Rogers horses name_______________.
> What did their side kick Pat Brady ride/drive ___________________.
> What was its name?_________________
> 
> 
> #1 Trigger...... a Golden Palomino (Tonto's horse's name was Scout)\
> #2 A Jeep
> #3 Nelly Belle or was it Lulu Bell?
> *
> As for Gene Autrey, now THAT was before my time. Now you all can do the math and guess my age.*
> 
> BC1
> Jim





HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU.....UNTIL..WE MEET...AGAIN!

Ed


----------



## Maryak

Tony,

My answers are:

William
Tom Mix 
Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef and Eli Wallach.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cobra428

Tom Mix :wall:

Tony


----------



## Maryak

A couple for the Queens Own.

Who-What was Sooty?

Who was Fred Scuttle?

What was them name of Bill and Ben's Companion who lived in a pot?

What sort of hat did Tommy Cooper wear?

Who rendered this short ditty?

I like the girls who do,
I like the girls who don't
I like the girls who say they will and then they say they wont,
But most of all I like the girls,
And I think you'll say I'm right,
Who say they never ever will,
But they look as though they might.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1

Tommy Cooper's hat was a Fez wasn't it? ??? ???

BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Tommy Cooper's hat was a Fez wasn't it? ??? ???
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Yes :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## BigBore

Are you talking about Sooty the teddy bear puppet? When I lived in England for a bit, my daughter just had to have one. I think she still has it if it hasn't died of old age.

Ed


----------



## black85vette

Maryak  said:
			
		

> A couple for the Queens Own.
> 
> Who-What was Sooty?
> 
> Who was Fred Scuttle?
> 
> What was them name of Bill and Ben's Companion who lived in a pot?
> 
> What sort of hat did Tommy Cooper wear?
> 
> Who rendered this short ditty?
> 
> I like the girls who do,
> I like the girls who don't
> I like the girls who say they will and then they say they wont,
> But most of all I like the girls,
> And I think you'll say I'm right,
> Who say they never ever will,
> But they look as though they might.
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Excellent Bob! My score = 0   Rof}


----------



## bentprop

Sooty was half of the "Sooty and Sweep" duo.
Fred Scuttle was a character played by Benny Hill,a museum curator or something.Glasses askew and peaked hat,and tongue flicked about.
Bill and Ben,the flowerpot men.Don't know the answer though.
Tommy Cooper wore a fez when doing magic tricks that always went wrong.Then he'd do it again,proper trick that time.His catch phrase was "Jus' like That"
Don't know the ditty.


----------



## black85vette

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I like the girls who do,
> I like the girls who don't
> I like the girls who say they will and then they say they wont,
> But most of all I like the girls,
> And I think you'll say I'm right,
> Who say they never ever will,
> But they look as though they might.



Did not know the source of yours but just remembered a slightly different version: last two lines were:

The one who says she never will,
But just for you she might!  ;D


----------



## dsquire

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> [quote
> 
> Here are some more questions for the list.
> 
> We all watched Roy Rogers and Dale Evans.
> What was Roy Rogers horses name_______________.
> What did their side kick Pat Brady ride/drive ___________________.
> What was its name?_________________
> 
> 
> #1 Trigger...... a Golden Palomino (Tonto's horse's name was Scout)\
> #2 A Jeep
> #3 Nelly Belle or was it Lulu Bell?
> 
> As for Gene Autrey, now THAT was before my time. Now you all can do the math and guess my age.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Bearcat

Your right on 1, 2, and 3 which was Nelly Belle.
As far as Gene Autry, his horse was named Champion and he owned the Los Angeles Angels Baseball team until 3 years before his death in 1998. No bad for and old cowboy.

I'm almost 68 so if you don't remember Gene than you must have a few years on me as I can remember reading the comic books of all my hero's back before we got TV in 1954. Then with TV we thought we had it all, we could watch all these great guys on TV. Now I haven't had the TV on in month's, I can't stand all the garbage.

Anybody remember Lash LaRue? What was his weapon of choice?

Cheers 

Don


----------



## bearcar1

favorite weapon, uh that would have been a bull whip.

Man oh man, I AM OLD!!!!! ;D Only in years, only in years.


BC1
Jim


----------



## dsquire

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I always thought his name was Gene Autrey
> 
> And now what was Hopalong Cassidys christian name and before him who was the most famous cowboy, (IMHO).
> 
> Name The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.
> 
> Gee this could go on all day.



Bob

This was another one that I used to watch all the time.

Hopalong Cassidys christian name was William Boyd and he had a white horses named Topper.

This is almost more fun than making chips. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Deanofid

It's nice to know so many people know the stuff I know. 
I had a brain block on the first round of questions, and couldn't remember "Freddy the freeloader". Got all the rest, though. The Roy Rogers, Tom Mix, Lash Larue, Gene Autry, and Lone Ranger stuff all came to me, but couldn't remember William Boyd until someone said it.

I feel like I'm in good company. And all you guys do machine shop stuff, too. What a bonus!

Dean


----------



## Maryak

Who-What was Sooty?.....A hand puppet of a bear

Who was Fred Scuttle?.....One of Benny Hill's characters

What was them name of Bill and Ben's Companion who lived in a pot?.....Weed

What sort of hat did Tommy Cooper wear?.....Fez

Who rendered this short ditty?

I like the girls who do,
I like the girls who don't
I like the girls who say they will and then they say they wont,
But most of all I like the girls,
And I think you'll say I'm right,
Who say they never ever will,
But they look as though they might......Max Miller - Max at the Met

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dsquire

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> favorite weapon, uh that would have been a bull whip.
> 
> Man oh man, I AM OLD!!!!! ;D Only in years, only in years.
> 
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Bearcat

Glad to see that someone else remembers him. I can still remember that bullwhip flicking out and snatching a gun out of the bad guys hands.

Naw, your not old, the calender is all messed up. :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## bearcar1

OK. Just a bit 'younger' (not as old mature....... If anyone remembers the show "Columbo" starring Peter Falk as a somewhat quirky private detective. What was the make and model of the car that he drove? 


BC1
Jim


----------



## GailInNM

Keeping with the flavor of HMEM, how about a couple of model engineering questions.

1. Who invented and produced the first model engine glow plugs and when?
2. What movie star manufactured a popular model engine?
3. What model engineering activities was one of Walt Disney's passions?
4. What novel by Nevil Shute had a model engineer as the main character?


----------



## zeeprogrammer

I know! I know! Pick me! Pick me!

This thread is making me feel ancient...and I'm only 56.


----------



## dsquire

I don't remember the make but think it was English or European and a convertible.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## mklotz

3. Walt was passionate about model live steam railroading. He had his own track layout at his home in the Hollywood hills. His engine is now at the Florida facility but a duplicate resides at the LALS (Los Angeles Live Steamers) facility in Griffith Park.

4. Nevil Shute wrote _Trustee from the Toolroom_ where the main character parlays his model engineering skills to obtain assistance in reclaiming his niece's inheritance. It's a must read for any ME. Shute himself was a competent ME.


----------



## bearcar1

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> OK. Just a bit 'younger' (not as old mature....... If anyone remembers the show "Columbo" starring Peter Falk as a somewhat quirky private detective. What was the make and model of the car that he drove?
> 
> 
> BC1
> Jim






And the answer to today's question is:

Peugeot 403 .........

OK, I'm done.

BC1
Jim


----------



## mklotz

What was Colombo's given name?

What did he always turn and say just before leaving the room as a prelude to identifying the key fact that would indict the perpetrator?


----------



## Deanofid

Just one more question?

Dunno his given name.

DW


----------



## Captain Jerry

For the seniors among us...

What was Fibber McGee's wife's name and where did he keep his bowling ball?

Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?  (Not Zha Zha Gabor!!!!)

What was the Green Lantern's sidekick's name?

What were you supposed to have at 10 o'clock, 2 o'clock, and 4 o'clock?

Choosy mother choose _________?

Jerry


----------



## BigBore

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> And the answer to today's question is:
> 
> Peugeot 403 .........
> 
> OK, I'm done.
> 
> BC1
> Jim


Re: Columbo

With the license plate number of * 044APD*

His dog's name was DOG

And he had no first name.

Ed


----------



## bearcar1

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> For the seniors among us...
> 
> What was Fibber McGee's wife's name and where did he keep his bowling ball?
> 
> Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?  (Not Zha Zha Gabor!!!!)
> 
> What was the Green Lantern's sidekick's name?
> 
> What were you supposed to have at 10 o'clock, 2 o'clock, and 4 o'clock?
> 
> Choosy mother choose _________?
> 
> Jerry



Never paid attention to Fibber McGee but...
#1 Only the SHADOW knows
#2 Kairo
#3 Dr. Pecker Pepper (a soft drink beverage)
#4 JIFF (peanut butter) ... on wonder bread


----------



## Deanofid

Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## Captain Jerry

All bases covered!!!

But I thought it was the Green Lantern and Kato


----------



## bearcar1

The Green Hornet and Kato, The Green Lantern and Kairo, Close but not quite the same, easily confused.


BC1
Jim


----------



## rake60

OK,

On Gilligan's Island the Skipper was played by actor Alan Hale.
What was the Skipper's character's name?

It gets better. What was Gilligan's first name?

Rick


----------



## ksouers

Willie Gilligan

Can't remember the skipper's name I think was Brumby.


----------



## Captain Jerry

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> The Green Hornet and Kato, The Green Lantern and Kairo, Close but not quite the same, easily confused.



I am in awe of your superior super-hero knowledge.

Jerry


----------



## bearcar1

I'm sorry Jerry, it's just that when I said "easily confused" I was speaking of me ;D Just like most young boys that grew up in small rural towns across America, It was the only thing that mattered in the entire world to have the latest issues of Marvel Comics in your possession. If you were fortunate enough to be able to get to the drug store news stand early enough, you could catch the delivery guy and get your copy before anyone else as there were usually only about four copies in the store anyway. Thor and Spiderman were my all-time favorites and still are. Stan Lee was the KING of all the Earth back then.

BC1
Jim


----------



## radfordc

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Keeping with the flavor of HMEM, how about a couple of model engineering questions.
> 
> 1. Who invented and produced the first model engine glow plugs and when?
> 2. What movie star manufactured a popular model engine?
> 3. What model engineering activities was one of Walt Disney's passions?
> 4. What novel by Nevil Shute had a model engineer as the main character?



1. Ray Arden..I think in about 1946?
2. Reginald Denny. Also the Denny Plane


----------



## Captain Jerry

I was more into radio than comics. One last effort to reach back in time...
Tank Tinker played second fiddle to what American hero?

Jerry


----------



## ksouers

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> I was more into radio than comics. One last effort to reach back in time...
> Tank Tinker played second fiddle to what American hero?
> 
> Jerry



Jack Armstrong?


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Speaking of comics...

When I was a kid, I lived on an Army base overseas (Germany in this case).
Every Saturday I'd gather up a bunch of comics and go house to house asking if there was another kid who'd want to trade. (As you can imagine...there were many of us.)

We'd sit on the threshold and trade and then I'd go to the next house. I usually ended up with a stack of new comics to read until the next Saturday.

My favorite was 'Sgt. Rock'. Anyone remember that one? I also enjoyed the goodies in back...'1001 Things Free'...'X-Ray Glasses'...etc.

Reminds me of a little story...

In 10th grade (1969) I was in Missouri playing chess with another student. We got to talking. Wow...we were both in France (1963...see my avatar) at the same time. Wow...we were both in Verdun. Wow...we were both in the same den pack. He could remember the den mother (my Mom). I went home, pulled out a picture of the pack...and there he was.


----------



## Captain Jerry

Not Jack Armstrong, (the all-American boy!!!)


----------



## bearcar1

It was "hop" somebody I think.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Captain Jerry

The writing team of Burtt and Moore had created Captain Midnight, and in 1942 got together with Albert Aley to do a radio adventure based on the popular All-American comics star, Hop Harrigan. Hop Harrigan Radio Show. Harrigan is "America's Ace of the Airwaves," and he gets a lot of flying time fighting evil, and as the war developed, Hop in his radio adventures was in the thick of the real battles that were raging overseas. His flying buddy Tank Tinker is along for the ride and Hop actually is allowed a girlfriend, Gail Nolan, played by Mitzi Gould. Chester Stratton plays Hop, and Tank's role was first Ken Lynch, then Jackson Beck.


----------



## Cedge

His business card read: "Have gun. Will travel."....... but what was the last line on the card?

Steve


----------



## BigBore

Was that Palidin? Gun For Hire? I can sing the song.

Ed


----------



## Cedge

BigB....
The bottom line read "Wire Paladin".


----------



## rake60

I just received a new test in an email.

*Older Than Dirt Quiz :
Count all the ones that you remember not the ones you were told about.
Ratings at the bottom.

1. Blackjack chewing gum
2.Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water 
3. Candy cigarettes
4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles 
5. Coffee shops or diners with tableside juke boxes 
6. Home milk delivery in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers 
7. Party lines on the telephone
8 Newsreels before the movie 
9. P.F. Flyers
10. Butch wax 
11.TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning. 
(there were only 3 channels [if you were fortunate]) 
12. Peashooters 
13. Howdy Doody 
14. 45 RPM records 
15. S& H greenstamps 
16. Hi-fi's
17. Metal ice trays with lever 
18. Mimeograph paper
19. Blue flashbulb
20. Packards
21. Roller skate keys
22. Cork popguns 
23. Drive-ins
24. Studebakers
25. Wash tub wringers 

If you remembered 0-5 = You're still young
If you remembered 6-10 = You are getting older 
If you remembered 11-15 = Don't tell your age,
If you remembered 16-25 = You' re older than dirt!*

I remembered 19 of them. :

Rick


----------



## mklotz

I remember all of them. What does that make me?


----------



## bearcar1

Older than the world itself ??? ??? :big: :big: :big: :big:


I do not remember the Packards or the "Studdies" but I never really paid that much attention to cars as a kid in the first place. (like a lot of other things) ;D


Guess that makes me old as dirt too! but not as old as MK. Rof}

BC1
Jim


----------



## mklotz

Ok, I'll admit it. I'm so old that I lit the fuse on the Big Bang.


----------



## dsquire

Rake
The first 2 I don't remember were 

_1. Blackjack chewing gum
2.Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water _

After that I remember all of them. Wasn't it crazy how we would sit and watch a black and white test pattern because it was so new and exciting. :bow:

Marv, just read your post. Now I am going to have to go re-figure my Big Bang Theory. :big: :big:

Thanks for posting that Rick.

Cheers Don  *beer*


----------



## tel

Hmmm.... I remember 18 of those - I suspect that I don't remember the rest 'cos some are more or less unique to the US.


----------



## mklotz

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Wasn't it crazy how we would sit and watch a black and white test pattern because it was so new and exciting.



It was far more entertaining than half the programs that replaced it.


----------



## Captain Jerry

I didn't know Blackjack Gum but I DID have a Buck Rodgers Decoder ring. BTW, the wax bottles with flavored water were called "Nips"

Jerry


----------



## Maryak

20 - No point saying any more.  : :-X

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dsquire

mklotz  said:
			
		

> It was far more entertaining than half the programs that replaced it.



You have that exactly right Marv. I haven't had the TV on but once in the last 3 months and that was because I had company and they wanted to watch something. The funny part about it is, i don't even miss it. The few shows that I like I can download and watch without commercials and I don't get to hear all that bad news every night at 6 and 11.

Cheers *beer* *beer*

Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Wasn't it crazy how we would sit and watch a black and white test pattern because it was so new and exciting.



It was the games played to the light of the test pattern that were fun. ;D

I got 22.

Sigh.


----------



## ozzie46

24.  Couldn't remember the gum. Nuff said.

  Ron


----------



## Deanofid

All but two. Don't remember news reels before the movie, at all. Maybe I never got to the theater on time. I know what Howdy Doody is, but don't remember ever seeing it. 

We really only did have three TV channels. One day when I was home sick from school, I found out my mom watched Jack LaLanne on TV every day. 

Our TV was a great big thing, and dad was always working on it, even when it was new. If he wasn't working on the TV, he was up on the roof turning the aerial. I don't know if the poor guy ever got to watch it!

Dean


----------



## doc1955

What ever happened to Black Jack gum I remember that use to be my favorite gum.
Hmmm
23 remembered here I guess I can join the dirt pile :big: :big: :big:


----------



## rake60

I can remember going out in the yard to turn the TV antenna for the best reception 
of the channel we wanted to watch. 

I was maybe 10 years old at the time but I had rows of stone laid in the
yard to mark the hot spots.  

Doc, we still have Blackjack gum available here. 
PM me a mailing address and I'll send you a couple packs. 

Rick


----------



## ksouers

Like Dean, I got all but Howdy Doody and news reels. I just don't ever remember seeing Howdy Doody as a kid, though I do remember the Mickey Mouse club.

We had 5 channels - the big 3, PBS and an independent. Then got another independent on UHF about '67 or '68.


----------



## BigBore

I experienced them all except news reels. Like Kevin, I remember Annette Funicello Micky Mouse Club very well. 

Ed


----------



## rickharris

Blackjacks - at least here in the UK - were a chewy sweet rather than gum.

But remember those BIG wadges of pink bubble gum?

Sherbert, and what I always called Kayli (sp) (coloured and flavoured granulated sugar).

I saw, and bought, some liquorish root at a local food fair last year, you can chew it forever.

http://www.oldsweetshop.com/index.asp brings back memories - and desire!!


----------



## Maryak

ksouers  said:
			
		

> I do remember the Mickey Mouse club.



I only remember Annette and Darlene. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1

Blackjack, Beeman's, and Juicy Fruit (chewing gums)were the big favorites when I was a kid. There was Kayo, which was a chocolate milk type of 'soft drink'. And then there was Annette,,, YES! Man did she fill out those T-shirts. (*drool*) Ah but I digress. Moon pies, Chick-O-Sticks, Lincoln logs, Sugar Daddy's, Slo-Pokes, Chuckles,(candies) and Gold Rush bubble gum were also big ticket items of the day. They can still be found in some of the specialty/novelty stores and Ma/Pa grocery stores off the beaten path.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Lew Hartswick

My problem is I'm so old I've forgotten some of them. 
77 1/2 
  ...Lew...


----------



## doc1955

rake60  said:
			
		

> I can remember going out in the yard to turn the TV antenna for the best reception
> of the channel we wanted to watch.
> 
> I was maybe 10 years old at the time but I had rows of stone laid in the
> yard to mark the hot spots.
> 
> Doc, we still have Blackjack gum available here.
> PM me a mailing address and I'll send you a couple packs.
> 
> Rick



I too remember the antenna thing. Now that you mentioned that the Black Jack is still available there I did a search and yes I did find it on the net for sale. Thanks for the offer but I think I may just make an order to one of the online stores along with Altoids spearmint another thing that no longer available here.


How about tv shows I remember watching the Gene Audry show one of my favs.
Another was Have Gun Will Travel.

Thanks again Rick for the kind offer.


----------



## capjak

The only TV in my town was at the Masonic Temple. The screen was about ten inches in diameter and had a big magnifier in front of it. When I was about ten I used to go there with my father on Friday nights to watch the fights. The cigar smoke was so thick I'm surprised that we could see the screen. We had to count the rings on our phone until 1959. Things sure have changed.

Jack


----------



## rake60

Does anyone else remember these little gems?







My Grandpa used to feed Sen-Sen's to us kids in church every Sunday.
We HATED them, but ate them anyway because Grandpa gave them to us...
How can something that tiny be that strong?
 scratch.gif
I still see them on the shelves in the drug stores occasionally.

As for the TV shows:
Superman was toward the Pifer Farm.
The Paul Shannon Hour and Mickey Mouse Club were toward the Wachob farm.
Evening News and Lawrence Welk were toward the Grange Hall.
I'd find something else to do when the antenna was pointed at the Grange Hall.
No interest in the news at that age, and the "And-a-One, And-a-Two" thing did 
nothing for me either.
 :

Rick


----------



## BigBore

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I only remember Annette and Darlene. :
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Everybody remembers Cubby too....

Ed


----------



## Captain Jerry

The March of Dimes, Iron Lungs. It's good that some things don't last forever.

Jerry


----------



## Maryak

BigBore  said:
			
		

> Everybody remembers Cubby too....
> 
> Ed



Except me


----------



## BigBore

Sure ya do......he was the one that said, "I'm Cubby!"  (I think) :-\

Ed


----------



## tel

Hair oil (a little dab'll do ya)

Trousers with cuffs.


----------



## Blogwitch

Tel,

And what's wrong with trousers with cuffs (turnups)?

It wasn't until a couple of years ago, when I bought my final suit for weddings and funerals, that I eventually got rid of mine, a snazzy bottle green three piece jobbie, complete with flared bottoms and turnups. I must admit though, it was a long time since I had it made. I just thought it might eventually come back into fashion, but no joy.

Bogs


----------



## Maryak

tel  said:
			
		

> Hair oil (a little dab'll do ya)
> 
> Trousers with cuffs.



Brylcreem 

You mean a bit like this






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Blogwitch

Them's 'em Bob. Snazzy eh!.

When we were youngsters, it was all flared (bell bottomed) hipster jeans and trousers with 3" wide belts, the hipsters seem to be back in fashion now, and a little more revealing, but I find it offputting when I see young ladies with their beer gut hanging out and a cow bell hanging on a ring stuck thru their navel.

But as you get older and become more portly, the waistband gets higher each time you get a new pair of trousers or jeans. My waistband is nearly up to my nipples now, and my braces are getting shorter, the middle age spread is now mostly contained, rather than hanging over the top.

Proper Horlicks tablets (not the crappy things you have now), Ovalteenies, Bill and Ben, Andy Pandy, Sooty and Sweep. I think those will be recognised by the UK mob. Real licorice sticks and tiny Hovis loaves, condensed milk and government issued water down orange juice, warm or frozen milk at school, no middle ground. Golden wonder crisps and Jubblies, the list can go on forever.

Bogs


----------



## cobra428

Bob that's not brylcreem. That looks like a blow dry and hair spray :big:
 or what was the other stuff....green liquid.....turned your hair rock solid?
Tony


----------



## dsquire

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Bob that's not brylcreem. That looks like a blow dry and hair spray :big:
> or what was the other stuff....green liquid.....turned your hair rock solid?
> Tony



I'm not sure but I think that it was called "Wave". As a kid I used it for a while. I also used Brylcreem but I'm not sure if it was before or after Wave. 

I won't tell how I wore my hair in the "80s that you will have to guess but I may confirm if we get the right guess.

Cheers 

Don

PS: Have to be careful with the spell checker as it gives you the option of breadcrumb or bridegroom for Brylcream.

Don


----------



## cobra428

I had to go and look
I hated this stuff

Description: 

Hair Tonic Conditions the scalp all day long, and helps hair remain in place for the entire day.


----------



## Kermit

*Dippity Doo*

That was the stuff that turned your hair into a plastic cap. My sister bought some after she saw the first commercial.

I admit I tried and used it on occasion myself. Those hairstyles required it.  :

Kermit


----------



## bearcar1

Bob, you look like Rod Serling with a huge comb over !! :bow: I should talk, my Senior photo was along the same lines. My glasses had broken and the shop had to send them away to get fixed, the pair I wore for the session was a pair of stretched out girls frames. I look back now and want to v omit every time I think about it. :big: :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Bob, you look like Rod Serling with a huge comb over !! :bow:
> BC1
> Jim



Jim,

Who was Rod Serling ??? Does that make me famous or infamous ??? ;D ;D ;D Either way, it's nice to know I look like someone.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1

Oh famous man! Don't you recall The Twilight Zone (the TV show of course ;D)

BC1
Jim


----------



## Deanofid

Rod Serling. The neatest voice to ever come over the TV. Musta been the cigarettes. He had one going all the time.

Groom 'n Clean; Made your hair stiff. Hurricane proof!

Brylcreem; Greasy kid stuff. Still use it. Still smells good, too.

Dean


----------



## Cedge

As idyllic as those times were, there were dark clouds that scared the crap out of a wee lad....

Remember "Duck and Cover"? Civil defense drills and pamphlets for building bomb shelters?

I've often thought that childhood began its final loss of innocence with our generation. 

Steve


----------



## rake60

How many of _*These Characters *_ can you name?

Thar was before my time but I remember the reruns very well.

Rick


----------



## cobra428

Spanky, Arla, Alfalfa (oh my darling) Buckweat and ????

Tony


----------



## Maryak

NONE    

When I first looked at it I thought it was the "Bowery Boys" - Ah well the benefits of an Antipodean education. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60

Left to right;

Alfalfa, Darla, Spanky. Buckwheat and Porky.


----------



## cobra428

Oh Well Darla.... Arla, you new what I meant ;D I did know the song though

What was the dogs name and what club did they belong to........
and what was the name of their band?
What was the teachers name and
what is Lincoln's Gettysburg address?

Tony


----------



## Deanofid

This has been a fun thread, Tony. Glad you started it.

The Little Rascals. I saw their shows when I was a kid, but didn't know they were reruns at the time. Everything was in black and white then, so I didn't know the difference. Only the movie theaters had color!

Anyone remember Clutch Cargo? 

Dean


----------



## cobra428

Thanks Dean, it has been enjoyable. I always thought the whole world watched the same stuff.

I watched the Rascals and the Courageous Cat .....and who was his side kick and arch enemy?
While I ate breakfast just before grammar school in the morn.

Clutch Cargo sounds familiar......but......?????

Tony


----------



## cobra428

Rake,
Teachers name Miss Crabtree
Class room setting

What is Lincoln's Gettysburg address.....(Crabtree asks Stymie...oh... that was a question there...who answered)

four fourthy four east main street

Teacher asks
What is 3 and 1....(I think it was Porky who replies).......Oil

Tony


----------



## Deanofid

Tony, Clutch Cargo was a big, square jawed cartoon adventure guy. A kid, an older sidekick, and a dog were in the series too. The mouths on the cartoons were real, and it was kind of weird, but I remember liking the show when I was a little guy. They were always getting in some kind of fix, and Clutch would always save the day. 
I mostly remember the strange mouth thing. Cartoon people with real lips and teeth.

Dean


----------



## rake60

Rof}

OK, I surrender!

 Rof}

Rick


----------



## cobra428

Dean, it's ringing a bell but....

The name of the Rascal band....(not perfectly remembered) The Super Seven Silver Stringed Submarine Band

Tony


----------



## BigBore

Clutch Cargo had the boy, Spinner and the dog, Paddlefoot. Remember the scraggly looking guy with the beard, Swampy? His voice was done by the guy that played Otis the town drunk on the Andy Griffith show.

That video technique is the same as that which was used on the Conan O'Brien show. Hey there's a good trivia question.....Who was the host on the Tonight show, between Jay Leno and Jay Leno?  :big:

Oh yeah, the process with the real mouths is called _syncro-vox._

Ed


----------



## rake60

OK, Who remembers Roger Ramjet?


----------



## BigBore

rake60  said:
			
		

> OK, Who remembers Roger Ramjet?



Oh HELL yes...... th_wav

(to the tune of _Yankee Doodle Dandy_)

Roger Ramjet and his Eagles
Fighting for our freedom
Fly through in and outer space
Not to join 'em, but to beat 'em

When Ramjet takes a Proton Pill
The crooks begin to worry
They can't escape their awful fate
From Proton's mighty fury

So come and join us all you kids
For lots of fun and laughter
As Roger Ramjet and his men
Get all the crooks they're after

Roger Ramjet, he's our man
Hero of our nation
For his adventures just be sure
And stay tuned to this station

Yeah, Roger Ramjet, he's our man
If he can't do it, nobody can!
Beatin' up the bad guys where they lurk
Right here on Cartoon Network!

Ahh.....my hero!

Ed


----------



## tel

Nah, Ramjet is a wimp - for a real hero call _CHICKEN MAAAAAN!_ (he's everywhere, he's everywhere)


----------



## Maryak

rake60  said:
			
		

> OK, Who remembers Roger Ramjet?



 woohoo1 ME ME ME woohoo1

Thanks Rick I was beginning to think I was an absolute ignoramus. Now I've graduated from dumber to dumb.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## capjak

Since we are into the good old days, if you go to itunes and search for old time radio, you can download at no charge some of the old radio shows that we used to listen to. They can be burned to a CD and played in your shop while you are working on your machines. The shows bring back memories.

Jack


----------



## cobra428

I'm really supprised that nobody has brought up

I Love Lucy

Man from U.N.C.L.E.

Father Knows Best

My 3 Sons

Wild Wild West

Donna Reed Show

Leave it to Beaver

Ed Sullivan

Abbot and Costello

3 Stooges (who was the 4th stooge)

Tony


----------



## Deanofid

cobra428  said:
			
		

> I'm really supprised that nobody has brought up
> 
> 3 Stooges (who was the 4th stooge)
> 
> Tony



Shemp, or Curly Joe.

I remember all the others you mentioned. Even had a Man from U.N.C.L.E. spy kit. Yes, I was once a super spy..

Never could stand Lucille Ball.


----------



## cobra428

Dean,
Then you must know what U.N.C.L.E. stands for. I knew at one time but now can't remeber.

Tony


----------



## Richard1

United Network Command for Law and Enforcement

Richard


----------



## BigBore

.....and their nemesis, THRUSH, *T*echnological *H*ierarchy for the *R*emoval of *U*ndesirables and the *S*ubjugation of *H*umanity.


----------



## cobra428

Oh, I almost forgot about 

Get Smart

Another spy show.....can't remember the name of it but I remember ... Emma Peel

Tony


----------



## rake60

Oh Yes!

*CONTROL VS. KAOS*

Quote Maxwell Smart: "Missed it by that much!"
I still use that line almost daily! 

Rick


----------



## capjak

I think that Emma Peel was on the Saint. They drove around in a Volvo p1800 coupe. I fell in love with the car while watching the show and bought one and drove it 135,000 miles.

Jack


----------



## ksouers

capjak  said:
			
		

> I think that Emma Peel was on the Saint. They drove around in a Volvo p1800 coupe. I fell in love with the car while watching the show and bought one and drove it 135,000 miles.
> 
> Jack



Nope, Emma Peel was on The Avengers.


----------



## kcmillin

rake60  said:
			
		

> Oh Yes!
> 
> *CONTROL VS. KAOS*
> 
> Quote Maxwell Smart: "Missed it by that much!"
> I still use that line almost daily!
> 
> Rick



Ah yes, Get smart. Shoe Phone, cone of silence, agent 99. One of my favorite Nick at Nite shows. People my age no him as th voice of Inspector Gadget.

I also loved "I Dream of Genie" (for obvious reasons and other) and I cant forget "Hogans Heroes" of course.

Can anybody name Cournel Klinks sidekick?

Kel


----------



## Maryak

I know nutink - Sargent Shultz.


----------



## zeeprogrammer

I know nothing. Nothing.


----------



## kcmillin

those are the answers I was looking for. 

Where were the entrences to their secret tunnels?

kel


----------



## cobra428

Kevin YES you get a gold star.....man I could not come up with the shows name.......now what was the guys name ......something Steed

Tony


----------



## ksouers

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Kevin YES you get a gold star.....man I could not come up with the shows name.......now what was the guys name ......something Steed
> 
> Tony



John.

Drove an a MG TD if I recall.

For some reason I can remember some of the most ridiculous stuff from years ago, but can't remember what I had for breakfast


----------



## bearcar1

> For some reason I can remember some of the most ridiculous stuff from years ago, but can't remember what I had for breakfast




Amen to that K, I know exactly how you feel.

BC1
Jim


----------



## rake60

ksouers  said:
			
		

> For some reason I can remember some of the most ridiculous stuff from years ago, but can't remember what I had for breakfast



I can relate to that as well.
I can remember drinking Ovaltine at breakfast time 40 years ago.
I even pretended I liked it! All of the super stars of that time seemed to.

Rick


----------



## tel

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Kevin YES you get a gold star.....man I could not come up with the shows name.......now what was the guys name ......something Steed
> 
> Tony



I think it might have been Remington


----------



## joe d

Tel: You might be thinking of Remington Steele. In the Avengers it was John Steed, not sure why I remember him since Diana Rigg as the side-kick was certainly more interesting... :big:

Joe


----------



## bearcar1

She always wore such nice sweaters  As if anyone would have noticed that.

BC1
Jim


----------



## tel

... AND filled 'em out rather nicely as well.


----------



## ksouers

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> She always wore such nice sweaters  As if anyone would have noticed that.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



I kinda liked the leather bodysuit myself, BC ;D


----------



## Deanofid

rake60  said:
			
		

> I can remember drinking Ovaltine at breakfast time 40 years ago.
> I even pretended I liked it!  All of the super stars of that time seemed to.
> Rick



Now, that brings up an old memory. Not about Ovaltine, but about wanting to do things like the people we saw on TV.

Popeye always ate spinach from a can. I was a small guy, and insisted to my mom that I loved spinach too, straight from the can. I guess I bugged her enough that one day she just opened up a can and gave it to me. I shoveled a great spoonful into my mouth, got it about halfway down, and threw up all over the floor.

After that, I just stuck to tying a large bath towel 'cape' around my neck and jumping off the backyard fence. Mighty Mouse or Superman, but no more Popeye. I often had sprained ankles, but it didn't make me throw up.

Dean


----------



## rake60

How many of you OWNED a transistor radio?
You know, with the hard plastic ear plug that made the music 
sound like it was coming out of a tin horn.

You parents insisted you use the ear piece because they didn't
what to hear that STUFF.

Rick


----------



## dsquire

rake60  said:
			
		

> How many of you OWNED a transistor radio?
> You know, with the hard plastic ear plug that made the music
> sound like it was coming out of a tin horn.
> 
> You parents insisted you use the ear piece because they didn't
> what to hear that STUFF.
> 
> Rick



Yea Rick, I had one of those Sony transistor radios back about 1958 or so. I saved my money and just had to have one. It was nothing but a piece of junk. That was when electronics started coming out of Japan and they were cheaper than Canadian or American built radios but not better quality. At that time Sony meant junk, now it means quality. I guess you just have to give them a bit of time to get their act together. 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Deanofid

rake60  said:
			
		

> How many of you OWNED a transistor radio?
> 
> Rick



I did. Little 9v battery job that fit in my shirt pocket, and a Bulova that was about the size of a red brick.
I still use a transistor radio in the shop everyday. This one, four D cells:







I like my old stuff. It works.

Dean


----------



## BigBore

Hey Dean, that Cigar Pen looks familiar. Did you make it? Here's the one I made. Pretty close. Oh yeah, I have fond memories of my first 9 transistor radio. I thought I was somethin' special.

Ed


----------



## Deanofid

Ed, the pen was given to me by a fellow who makes them. Probably gets his supplies from the same place.
I don't do any pen or wood work. 

I still think this old radio is something special. I have a modern set that won't tune in an AM repeater that's only 15 miles away. This old one picks it up perfectly. 
Some progress.

Dean


----------



## tel

rake60  said:
			
		

> How many of you OWNED a transistor radio?
> You know, with the hard plastic ear plug that made the music
> sound like it was coming out of a tin horn.
> 
> You parents insisted you use the ear piece because they didn't
> what to hear that STUFF.
> 
> Rick



Yeah, a tranny was the first thing I ever bought on the never-never (time payment) - cost 70 quid at the time and yes - had to have the earplug so as not to upset the grumpy old buggers reading their papers on the train to work.


----------



## Maryak

I bought my 1st in Change Alley Singapore in 1963 a National 8 transistor. Even duty free it cost an arm and a leg or maybe I was seen off by the Eastern Hagglers.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

